# BuffedFox



## blindhai (29. September 2010)

*Feedback gib*

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass ihr diese Provision von Amazon abgreifen wollt. Wenn ihr nicht genug Geld reinholt, dann müsst ihr euch was einfallen lassen aber über die (zum großen Teilen) jugendlichen buffed.de-Besuchern die Provision von Amazon abzugreifen geht irgendwie gar nicht. Und es dann so zu verkaufen, dass es im Prinzip kein Mehraufwand ist fadenscheinig. Ihr wollt Geld verdienen, das kann ich nachvollziehen...aber bitte nicht so, das tut man einfach nicht.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2010)

Warum, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. September 2010)

Hmm, ist doch nur ein Angebot. Muss man doch nicht wahrnehmen.

Wenn buffed andersweitig Geld verdienen will, dann müsste jeder Besucher ohne Werbeblocker die Seite besuchen, dann würde wenigstens durch Werbung mehr verdient werden.


----------



## OllyHal (29. September 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> *Feedback gib*
> 
> Ich finde es nicht gut, dass ihr diese Provision von Amazon abgreifen wollt. Wenn ihr nicht genug Geld reinholt, dann müsst ihr euch was einfallen lassen aber über die (zum großen Teilen) jugendlichen buffed.de-Besuchern die Provision von Amazon abzugreifen geht irgendwie gar nicht. Und es dann so zu verkaufen, dass es im Prinzip kein Mehraufwand ist fadenscheinig. Ihr wollt Geld verdienen, das kann ich nachvollziehen...aber bitte nicht so, das tut man einfach nicht.



kann man als Jugendlicher schon bei Amazon einkaufen? Zumindest geschäftsfähig muß man sein, kA, ab wann das gilt.
Ist aber auch wurscht, denn es wird dem bei Amazon einkaufenden ja nichts weggenommen, geschweige denn muß er mehr bezahlen.

Ist mir alle mal lieber als Popup-Werbung, die bei mir allerdings eh nicht aufgrund der ganzen Werbeblocker zieht.


----------



## blindhai (29. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, ist doch nur ein Angebot. Muss man doch nicht wahrnehmen.
> 
> Wenn buffed andersweitig Geld verdienen will, dann müsste jeder Besucher ohne Werbeblocker die Seite besuchen, dann würde wenigstens durch Werbung mehr verdient werden.



Ich finde sowas einfach schäbig und das jetzt auf die bösen User zu schieben, die sich der ganzen Werbung und Flash-Einspiel-Trailer erwehren müssen, zeigt diese schäbige "Denke" auch. Außerdem: Wer garantiert mir, dass dieses Addon keinen Schadcode auf meinen Rechner holt. Wer haftet dafür?




OllyHal schrieb:


> kann man als Jugendlicher schon bei Amazon einkaufen? Zumindest geschäftsfähig muß man sein, kA, ab wann das gilt.
> Ist aber auch wurscht, denn es wird dem bei Amazon einkaufenden ja nichts weggenommen, geschweige denn muß er mehr bezahlen.
> 
> Ist mir alle mal lieber als Popup-Werbung, die bei mir allerdings eh nicht aufgrund der ganzen Werbeblocker zieht.



Ab 16.


----------



## Tikume (29. September 2010)

Ich sehe hier nicht das Problem. Andere Seiten (wir wollen ja keine Namen nennen) machen das schon lange, nur die schreiben nicht dabei dass sie es machen (bzw. erst nachdem sich jemand beschwert hat).
Auf der Seite ist auch genau erklärt wie das aussieht und was für einen Nutzen buffed daraus zieht.

Also kann sich jeder *selbst* entscheiden ob er die Provision verpuffen lassen will oder sie buffed oder ner anderen Seite zukommen lassen will.




blindhai schrieb:


> Außerdem: Wer garantiert mir, dass dieses Addon keinen Schadcode auf meinen Rechner holt. Wer haftet dafür?


Das garantiert Dir buffed. Aber ganz ganz ganz einfache Lösung: Installiers nicht ...


----------



## blindhai (29. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das garantiert Dir buffed. Aber ganz ganz ganz einfache Lösung: Installiers nicht ...



Wo steht diese Garantie von buffed?


----------



## Pente (30. September 2010)

Ich kann die Aufregung auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es wird niemand gezwungen das Addon zu nutzen. Wer das nicht möchte, lässt es einfach. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## blindhai (30. September 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich kann die Aufregung auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Es wird niemand gezwungen das Addon zu nutzen. Wer das nicht möchte, lässt es einfach. Wo ist das Problem?





> *Trotzdem Abzocke!*
> Unser Angebot ist für Euch zum allergrößten Teil kostenlos. Zwar bieten wir Premium-Features an, dennoch sind fast alle Inhalte für jedermann und zu jeder Zeit nutzbar. Im Gegensatz zu den klassischen Printmagazinen am Kiosk verlangen wir kein „Eintrittsgeld“, damit Ihr unsere Artikel lesen könnt. buffed.de ist aber kein Privatprojekt – feste Mitarbeiter und zahlreiche freie Autoren arbeiten für unsere Webseite. Daneben müssen wir natürlich Traffic, Equipment etc. bezahlen. Um den Betrieb von buffed.de auch in den nächsten Jahren zu gewährleisten, müssen wir diese Kosten Monat für Monat decken. Das Addon ist eine extrem einfache und problemlose Lösung, wie Ihr uns dabei ohne Mehrkosten ein wenig helfen könnt.




Es geht einfach nicht, dass man auf der einen Seite eine Seite anbietet, die von der Community getragen und unterstützt wird und man dann sagt "Unser Angebot ist für Euch zum allergrößten Teil kostenlos.". Natürlich muss es das sein, weil es sonst kaum jemand nutzen würde. Es wird einfach so getan als ob buffed.de ohne die Leute die nicht bezahlt werdenfunktionieren würde. Ach ja, aber diese Leute sind zu einem anscheinend großen Teil so böse und nutzen Werbeblocker...wie können sie nur. Dadurch ist buffed "gezwungen" sich weitere Einnahmemöglichkeiten zu eröffnen. Mir ist es egal wie buffed sein Geld verdient aber bitte nicht mit solchen komischen Addons. So schlecht kann es euch nicht gehen wenn ihr einfach mal so umzieht und dafür anscheinend das Geld habt.

Es geht nicht um "Wir bieten es nur an, du musst es nicht nutzen". Sowas überhaupt anzubieten ist einfach schäbig und gehört sich nicht. Und schonmal gar nicht wenn ihr keine Garantie gebt, dass es 100% sicher ist...weil das steht da nämlich nicht auf der Seite sodass ich davon ausgehen muss: "Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr!".


----------



## Pente (30. September 2010)

Es ist deiner Meinung nach also schäbig neue Einnahequellen zu erschließen, um der Community in Zukunft weiter kostenlos Informationen und Content in dem Umfang, wie es aktuell geschieht, zu bieten? Auch wenn ich mich noch so bemühe deinen Standpunkt zu verstehen, werde ich diese Ansicht wohl nie nachvollziehen können. Niemand muss das Addon installieren, aber jeder kann. Was soll daran bitte verwerflich sein? Weder wird jemand dazu gezwungen, noch haben User einen Nachteil wenn sie das Addon nicht nutzen.

Eines nur am Rande erwähnt: man muss nicht deutlich größere Räumlichkeiten beziehen. Man kann auch in kleinere Räumlichkeiten umziehen um Kosten einzusparen. Einen Umzug würde ich also nicht umbedingt als Argument dafür anführen, dass ausreichend Finanzmittel vorhanden zu sein scheinen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. September 2010)

@Blindhai



> *Entstehen mir irgendwelche Kosten oder sonstige Nachteile?*
> Nein, die Preise bleiben immer gleich, ob Ihr mit oder ohne buffed-Code bei Amazon einkauft. Das extrem simple Addon kostet so gut wie keine Ressourcen, sammelt keine persönlichen Daten und kann jederzeit über die Addon-Steuerung des Firefox deinstalliert werden. Es entstehen Euch also keinerlei Nachteile.





> *Was macht buffed mit den Einnahmen?*
> Die Einnahmen werden nicht etwa in den neuen Porsche vom Chef gesteckt, sondern kommen direkt der Webseite zu Gute. Damit finanzieren wir etwa die erheblichen Traffic-Kosten, das Personal, neue Community-Projekte und natürlich auch Weiterentwicklungen wie buffed 2.0.



Wenn du Wisssen willst, wie es um den Computec Verlag steht, empfehle ich dir einen Blick auf die Geschäftsberichte ( http://www.computec.de/index.cfm?menu=0105 ).



> Es geht nicht um "Wir bieten es nur an, du musst es nicht nutzen". Sowas überhaupt anzubieten ist einfach schäbig und gehört sich nicht.


Warum ist es schäbig für ein Unternehmen, sich andere Einnahmequellen zu suchen, und diese zu nutzen?

Wenn du das Addon nicht installieren willst, kannst du ja diesen Link hier benutzen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.de%2F&site-redirect=de&tag=buffed-21&linkCode=ur2&camp=1638&creative=19454


----------



## blindhai (9. Oktober 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Es ist deiner Meinung nach also schäbig neue Einnahequellen zu erschließen, um der Community in Zukunft weiter kostenlos Informationen und Content in dem Umfang, wie es aktuell geschieht, zu bieten?



Niemand zwingt sie dazu ihre "Informationen" kostenlos anzubieten. Wenn sie es nicht mehr tun sollten, müssen die Leute eben englisch lernen und bei mmo-champion selber lesen.



> Eines nur am Rande erwähnt: man muss nicht deutlich größere Räumlichkeiten beziehen. Man kann auch in kleinere Räumlichkeiten umziehen um Kosten einzusparen. Einen Umzug würde ich also nicht umbedingt als Argument dafür anführen, dass ausreichend Finanzmittel vorhanden zu sein scheinen.



Ein Umzug verursacht erstmal Kosten.

----



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn du Wisssen willst, wie es um den Computec Verlag steht, empfehle ich dir einen Blick auf die Geschäftsberichte ( http://www.computec....x.cfm?menu=0105 ).



Wie man da sehen kann gibt es im Prinzip keinen Grund für weitere Einnahmen, schaut alles recht gut aus.



> Warum ist es schäbig für ein Unternehmen, sich andere Einnahmequellen zu suchen, und diese zu nutzen? Wenn du das Addon nicht installieren willst, kannst du ja diesen Link hier benutzen: http://www.amazon.de...&creative=19454



Ich finde es schäbig weil die buffed Community eher minderjährig ist und die sehr leicht beeinflussbar ist. Da wird ihnen dann gesagt "Hier installier dir das, das ist ganz doll und hat auch keinerlei Nachteile", gutgläubig wie die nunmal sind machen sie das auch noch. Wenn sie dann so etwas irgendwo anders im Netz sehen, dann ist die Hemmschwelle niedriger darauf zu klicken und das ebenfalls zu installieren. buffed.de setzt nunmal auf Gutgläubigkeit und auf die Größe der Community, die in der Gesamtheit evtl. sogar was einspielen könnte. Es soll jetzt aber bitte nicht so getan werden als wenn das übersetzen von mmo-champion jetzt voll die Leistung für die Community wäre. Sollen sie es halt lassen, es wird sich schon jemand finden der ausreichend Infos anbieten wird.


----------



## Tikume (9. Oktober 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt sie dazu ihre "Informationen" kostenlos anzubieten. Wenn sie es nicht mehr tun sollten, müssen die Leute eben englisch lernen und bei mmo-champion selber lesen.



Und niemand hindert Sie daran ein Firefox Addon für die Amazon Provision anzubieten.
Und wenn Du damit ein Problem hast, musst Du eben englisch lernen und bei mmo-champion lesen.


----------



## blindhai (10. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und niemand hindert Sie daran ein Firefox Addon für die Amazon Provision anzubieten.
> Und wenn Du damit ein Problem hast, musst Du eben englisch lernen und bei mmo-champion lesen.



Ich habe mit englisch keine Probleme sondern nutze hier nur die Datenbank...die im übrigen die User grösstenteils gefüllt haben.


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2010)

Und die User zahlen auch Personal und Serverkosten? 

Ich versteh dein Problem nach wie vor nicht. Niemand muss das Addon nutzen, es tut niemandem weh (auch bei Benutzung).


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Oktober 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> Ich habe mit englisch keine Probleme sondern nutze hier nur die Datenbank...die im übrigen die User grösstenteils gefüllt haben.



Und wer hat die Software zum Füllen der Datenbank entwickelt? Wer hat die Entwickler bezahlt? Wer bezahlt aktuell für die Entwicklung von BLASC3? Wer zahlt für Server, Traffic, etc.?


----------



## blindhai (10. Oktober 2010)

Es ist nunmal ein geben und nehmen und ursprünglich ein Community Projekt, buffed hat imho keine andere Möglichkeit sein Angebot weiterhin kostenlos anzubieten. Wenn sie das nicht tun würden dann wären die meisten sofort weg weil sie denken würden "Nicht mit mir!". Die Entwicklung der Software ist nur Mittel um Zweck und die Unterhaltskosten nunmal nicht vermeidbar. Aber, wie gesagt, geht es buffed ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt so schlecht als dass sie auf "die paar Cent" angewiesen wären.
buffed tut gut daran zu versuchen sich von anderen MMO Seiten abzusetzen, die Datenbank ist sicherlich ein Teil davon. Blasc ist dabei Mittel zum Zweck und damit die User es sich auch installieren sind ein paar Zusatzfeatures eingebaut aber im Prinzip ist es ein Datensammler.

Natürlich bietet buffed eine Plattform aber ohne Community ist buffed nichts!


----------



## Lari (10. Oktober 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> Natürlich bietet buffed eine Plattform aber ohne Community ist buffed nichts!


Wie gut, dass ein Großteil der buffed-Community sich nicht wegen einer optionalen, völlig freiwilligen und vor allem kostenlosen Spende durch die Provision von Amazon so aufregt.
Mir erschließt sich einfach nicht, warum man sich da so aufregen kann. Das Ding gefällt mir nicht? Wirds halt nicht installiert. Fertig.


----------



## blindhai (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wo du meinst zu sehen, dass ich mich total aufrege aber ich habe meinen Standpunkt versucht verständlich zu machen aber auf jeden Fall habe ich ihn wiedergegeben. Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall kein Addon installieren wo mir der Hersteller keine Garantie gibt, dass darüber kein Schadcode auf mein System gelangen kann (eine richtige Garantie gibt es nämlich nicht, da es nichtmal sowas wie Nutzungsbedingungen dazu gibt. Der kleine Artikel dazu ist keine Garantie auf die man sich berufen könnte).

Nunja, Feedback gegeben...fertig .


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall kein Addon installieren wo mir der Hersteller keine Garantie gibt, dass darüber kein Schadcode auf mein System gelangen kann (eine richtige Garantie gibt es nämlich nicht, da es nichtmal sowas wie Nutzungsbedingungen dazu gibt. Der kleine Artikel dazu ist keine Garantie auf die man sich berufen könnte).



Rückzugsgefechte um dein Gesicht zu wahren oder glaubst Du diese wüsten Unterstellungen wirklich? Zumal exakt gesagt wurde *was* das Addon macht.


----------



## blindhai (10. Oktober 2010)

Welche Unterstellungen? Was das Addon macht wurde gesagt, ja. Aber wer sagt mir, dass dieses Addon nicht evtl. eine Schwachstelle hat, die ausgenutzt werden kann. Und wenn dadurch etwas auf mein Rechner kommt, was ich da nicht haben will, dann stehe ich doof da weil der Hersteller mir nicht zugesichert hat, dass er für Schäden aufkommt. Nunja, bietet Blasc ja auch nicht, daher bin ich auch bei unnötigen Programmen immer sehr vorsichtig und rate anderen es auch zu sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Oktober 2010)

Darf ich dann mal fragen, ob du ein Addon für FireFox installiert hast?

Nicht mal dein Browser ist sicher. Auch dein Betriebssystem nicht.

Kein Herstller eines Programms wird dir jemals die Garantie geben, dass durch sein Programm niemals Schadcode auf deinen Rechner landen könnte.


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2010)

Flash benutzt er sicher auch


----------



## Pente (11. Oktober 2010)

blindhai schrieb:


> Welche Unterstellungen? Was das Addon macht wurde gesagt, ja. Aber wer sagt mir, dass dieses Addon nicht evtl. eine Schwachstelle hat, die ausgenutzt werden kann. Und wenn dadurch etwas auf mein Rechner kommt, was ich da nicht haben will, dann stehe ich doof da weil der Hersteller mir nicht zugesichert hat, dass er für Schäden aufkommt. Nunja, bietet Blasc ja auch nicht, daher bin ich auch bei unnötigen Programmen immer sehr vorsichtig und rate anderen es auch zu sein.


Zieh den Stecker aus deiner Netzwerkkarte und nutze nie wieder das Internet. Die von dir geforderte Garantie gibt dir kein Softwarehersteller dieser Welt. Die Listen mit Sicherheitslücken in den Browsern (Internet Explorer, FireFox, Opera, Chrome ...) sind sehr lang. Nicht umsonst gibt es ständig Sicherheitsupdates. Es gibt so nützliche Dinge wie Firewalls, Virenscanner und andere Schutzmaßnahmen für dein System. Vielleicht solltest du die einfach auch mal benutzen das könnte helfen.


----------



## blindhai (11. Oktober 2010)

Ihr lest was ich schreibe und durch eure Denke zieht ihr die falschen Schlüsse, ich hatte in den letzten Jahren einmal was auf dem Rechner was schädlich war, ich bin einfach sehr vorsichtig und das zahlt sich aus. Aber wer noch was zum Thema beizutragen hat, darf das gerne tun.


----------



## Tikume (11. Oktober 2010)

Da sagt ja keiner was dagegen. 

Aber da sind wir schon wieder bei dem Punkt wo ich sage: Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Wenn Du der Meinung bist es wäre unsicher - installier es nicht. 

Und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## blindhai (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich installiere es auch nicht . Dennoch darf auch ich hier zumindest meine Meinung äusseren auch wenn es in deinen/euren Augen überflüssig sein soll.


----------



## Caskaja (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss net was Buffed mir bietet... WoW news die ich auf vielen seiten auch finde, mit deutlich weniger werbung, Ne wöchentliche Show in einem Miesen Player (Der nichtmal wirklich vorspulen kennt) wo man noch werbung schauen muss und ewig lahm ist (Gamestar bietet ihre SDS Show auch ohne werbung an, und fixer und kompfotabler.. auserdem sind GS videos auch bei YT, die haben auch ein Premium bereich und trotzdem müssen die nicht sowas fahren.)

Ich wundere mich eher wieso Amazon sowas erlaubt. wenn man durch einen Link auf ein Produkt gekommen ist, hat man ja werbung für dieses Produkt gemacht. Wenn ich aber bei jedem einkauf diesen Partnerlink habe, muss Amazon Provision abdrücken, obwohl Buffed.de keine werbung dafür gemacht hat.

Klar das ein unternehmen Geld machen will, aber ich finde das auf Buffed.de sehr extreme, News die Werbung sind, viele werbebanner, webung vor den Videos, ein Provisionsplugin... Seiten die es viel dezenter machen: Gamestar, Gamersglobal, 4Players, Krawall usw usw


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2010)

Und nochmal: Niemand wird gezwungen 
1. das Plugin zu installieren
2. den Link zu nutzen
3. bei Amazon einzukaufen

4players hat z.B. komplett andere Einahmequellen (Gameserver, TS-Server), außerdem ist es eine Tochter von freenet.
Krawall bietet u.a. auch Gameserver, TS-Server, womit sie Geld verdienen. Dann außerdem noch ein "KOINS"-System, womit sie auch die User an sich binden, weil sie da belohnt werden.

Gamersglobal hat auch massenhaft Werbung.


Also ich kann in dem Player, den buffed verwendet, Problemlos vor- und zurückspulen.

Naja, es muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ob er das Plugin nutzt oder nicht.

PS: Das mit den Provisionslinks gibt es schon seit Ewigkeiten, nicht nur Amazon bietet solche Provisionslinks. Es ist für jede Seite eine Win-Win-Situation.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Gamersglobal hat auch massenhaft Werbung.



Die aber nicht so penetrant nervig ist wie auf buffed.de, weshalb auch hier der ABP läuft, bei GamersGlobal nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost durch Zusammenlegung.


----------



## Lari (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dich das Addon interessiert, dann leg ich dir auch mal den Thread ans Herz. Dort wird auch schon darüber diskutiert


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpost durch Zusammenlegung


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe grade den Artikel zur Unterstützung von buffed durch Installation des Amazon Add-ons gelesen.
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das zu installieren.
Bis auf eine sind auch alle meine Fragen im FAQ beantwortet worden.


Meine Frage:

Kann buffed durch das Add-on ein Einkaufsprofil von mir anlegen.
Will sagen bekommt ihr direkt oder durch Amazon mit, was ich einkaufe?


Gruß 
Ohr


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Kann buffed durch das Add-on ein Einkaufsprofil von mir anlegen. Will sagen bekommt ihr direkt oder durch Amazon mit, was ich einkaufe?



Nein. Das Plugin macht nichts anderes als die buffed-ID des Amazon-Partnernets an die URL zu hängen. Diese ID (buffed-21) ist für alle User identisch, so dass auch Amazon keine zusätzlichen Infos zu deinem Kaufverhalten erhält. Amazon erfährt nur, wie viele Leute von buffed.de auf Amazon.de zugreifen - was aber durch Google Analytics ohnehin bekannt ist. Es gibt für buffed absolut keine Möglichkeit, einen User mit seinem Amazon-Konto oder seinem Kaufverhalten in Verbindung zu bringen.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2010)

Caskaja schrieb:


> Ich weiss net was Buffed mir bietet... WoW news die ich auf vielen seiten auch finde, mit deutlich weniger werbung, Ne wöchentliche Show in einem Miesen Player (Der nichtmal wirklich vorspulen kennt) wo man noch werbung schauen muss und ewig lahm ist (Gamestar bietet ihre SDS Show auch ohne werbung an, und fixer und kompfotabler.. auserdem sind GS videos auch bei YT, die haben auch ein Premium bereich und trotzdem müssen die nicht sowas fahren.)
> 
> Ich wundere mich eher wieso Amazon sowas erlaubt. wenn man durch einen Link auf ein Produkt gekommen ist, hat man ja werbung für dieses Produkt gemacht. Wenn ich aber bei jedem einkauf diesen Partnerlink habe, muss Amazon Provision abdrücken, obwohl Buffed.de keine werbung dafür gemacht hat.
> 
> Klar das ein unternehmen Geld machen will, aber ich finde das auf Buffed.de sehr extreme, News die Werbung sind, viele werbebanner, webung vor den Videos, ein Provisionsplugin... Seiten die es viel dezenter machen: Gamestar, Gamersglobal, 4Players, Krawall usw usw



Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso man so ein Netzwerk wie Krawall mit buffed vergleicht. 
Krawall z.B. ist doch eine Multigamingseite... Buffed hat sich einer absoluten Nische angenommen... ein reines Online-Rollenspiel-Portal... da vergleichst du echt Äpfel mit Birnen.

Und den Ärger um das Addon kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich kaufe sehr viel über Amazon, seit Jahren, und wieso sollte ich diese Seite dann nicht unterstützen, zumal es mich *NICHTS kostet? *Ich habe *NULL* Nachteile durch dieses Addon. Nur Vorteile, weil ich vllt. dafür sorge, dass es hier noch besseren Inhalt auf der Seite gibt. Wozu also beschweren?


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Nein. Das Plugin macht nichts anderes als die buffed-ID des Amazon-Partnernets an die URL zu hängen. Diese ID (buffed-21) ist für alle User identisch, so dass auch Amazon keine zusätzlichen Infos zu deinem Kaufverhalten erhält. Amazon erfährt nur, wie viele Leute von buffed.de auf Amazon.de zugreifen - was aber durch Google Analytics ohnehin bekannt ist. Es gibt für buffed absolut keine Möglichkeit, einen User mit seinem Amazon-Konto oder seinem Kaufverhalten in Verbindung zu bringen.



Danke für die Info, dann werd ich das mal machen


----------



## Knurrbauch (18. Oktober 2010)

Wie wär's mit einem Flattr-Button? Bringt auch Geld rein und wäre mir x-Mal lieber als dieses Provisionsgedöns. Das erinnert mich immer an schmierige Versicherungsvertreter oder Autoverkäufer.


----------



## Aremetis (19. Oktober 2010)

Also wer sich wirklich mal die Mühe machen würde in der Tat den Geschäftsbericht der Computec Media AG zu lesen, wird sehen, dass es den Printmedien derzeit alles andere als gut geht. Denn gerade die Anzeigenerlöse im Printbereich sind wohl extrem zurückgegangen und für alle die sich in dieser Branche nicht so Recht auskennen. So ein Verlag verdient nicht sein Geld mit den EUR 4,99 (oder was auch immer ein Heft kostet), sondern in erster Linie durch Anzeigen in der Zeitschrift. 

Der Onlinebereich ist noch der Part bei Computec der in die richtige Richtung zumindest geht und sofern ich es richtige gelesen habe hat Computec im Vergleich zum Vorjahr endlich mal schwarze Zahlen geschrieben. OK, obgleich ich der Meinung bin, dass dies in erstere Linie durch die Reduzierung der Personalkosten entstanden ist.

Es ist also nicht so, dass buffed / computec den Hals nicht voll bekommen, sondern aufgrund der wirtschaftlichen Lage einfach nur neue Wege ausprobieren will. Denn eins dürfte Euch doch klar sein buffed.de existiert nicht aus gemeinnützlichen Gründen, zum Wohle des Volkes oder ähnliches, sondern ist eine Sparte der Computec Media AG und somit ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen, dass durchaus seinen Aktionären gegenüber verpflichtet ist, deren Geld nicht zu verbrennen.

Was die Nutzung eines solchen Addons betrifft : _
Was macht ein solches AddOn?_ Im Grunde übermittelt es Amazon nur ein Hinweis, dass ihr von buffed kommt. Im Grunde ist es nicht anders als würde auf buffed einen Link auf ihrer Seite zu Amazon setzen.
_Von wem bekommt buffed das Geld? Zahle ich es etwa oder schlägt Amazon das bei auf seine Preise?_ Die Provision die buffed erhält wird aus dem Budget für Onlinewerbung / Marketing von Amazon stammen. 
_Sowas mache ich nicht. Sowas ist mir zu komisch_. Es wird niemand gezwungen sowas zu machen und dennoch würde ich wetten, dass jeder sowas schon mal in anderer Form gemacht hat und sei es nur ein Ad bei Google angeklickt zu haben. 

Kurzes grobes Anreissen von Onlinemarkting:
Viele Unternehmen - gerade solche wie Amazon - nutzen mittlerweile verstärkt Onlinemarketing, da immer mehr Leute das Medium Internet für die Suche von Produkten und Dienstleistungen nutzen. Im Umkehrschluß bedeutet das aber auch, dass auch immer weniger bei der Recherche auf andere Medien zurrückgreifen und somit "alte" Formen der Werbung (Anzeigen in Zeitschriften, Branchenbüchern etc) rückläufig sind. Denn mal Hand auf's Herz: Wer von Euch hat denn noch zB ein Branchenbuch zu Hause in Printform rumliegen? Zurrück zum Thema Onlinemarketing : Aber da Firmen wie Amazon auch kein Geld zu verschenken haben, möchten sie den Erfolg von Werbung messen können um zu sehen, ob und in welchem Umfang eine Werbemaßnahme Erfolg hatte. Da es bei Onlinegeschichten aber keine Auflage wie im klassischen Printbereich gibt (wodurch der Anzeigenpreis u.a. bestimmt wird), gibt es Tools die einem aufzeigen können woher ein "Surfer" auf die des Unternehmens gekommen ist, wie lange er geblieben ist, was hat er geklickt etc. (Stichwörter: Pageimpressions, Clicks, Verweildauer) Sowas ist zB auch die Grundlage für Google Ad's. Das Unternehmen sieht also, wieviele "neue" Kunden sie durch diese Ads erhalten haben und bezahlen entsprechen an Google für diese Werbemaßnahme.

Und nichts anderes passiert hier. Amazon kann anhand dieses Codes, der durch das Addon hinzugefügt wird, sehen wieviele Bestellungen getätigt werden aufgrund der Werbemaßnahme bei buffed.

Fazit: Niemand wird gezwungen dieses Addon zu installieren oder einen Link zu klicken. Buffed hat Euch lediglich nett darum gebeten, wenn ihr doch eh etwas bei Amazon kaufen wollt, dann wäre es nett, wenn....


----------



## Sejko (22. Oktober 2010)

ich finde wenn die mehr geld brauchen sollen sie das premium mehr kosten lassen ..
wow ist abbospiel .. und die spieler zahlen lieber monatlich was als werbekacke oder kp ..

ich bin seit der ersten stunde premium kunde und habe es eigentlich nicht bereut :=)

(bis heute ..)
wo ist die buffed show vom heutigen freitag :.: FAIL


----------



## Lilith Twilight (22. Oktober 2010)

Inzwischen ist das Addon auf der Seite auch nicht mehr zu finden...


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2010)

Das würde mich nun allerdings auch interessieren


----------



## blindhai (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe sie überzeugt, ganz einfach *lacht*.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2010)

Mäh - da hab ich glatt was vergessen. Seitenumstellung ist echt stressig ^^
Die Performance des Plugins, entsprach leider nicht unseren Erwartungen, also haben wir das Plugin die Tage deaktiviert.


----------

